# Problems with Patternmaster Shooting out of the barrels



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has had a problem with the patternmaster chokes shooting out of the barrel. The reason I ask is that i just had mine do it today and then 15min later my cousins did the samething and messed up both barrels . both were the browning invector plus chokes. both chokes were brand new this week.

We were both shooting the winchester Xperts 3.5" BB 1625 FPS.

Found one of the chokes in the field it looked like the wads were hitting the bottom edge and bent it in.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Sounds like you had browning invector chokes in guns that need the invector plus tubes. Check the length of the tubes against your factory tubes.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

they were both Invector Plus Chokes. I know that for sure or they were packaged wrong but it seemed to fit right. Soo who knows


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

make sure that you're checking the choke after every time you shoot. I know that mine gets loose when I shoot it a few times.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

Assuming that all thing was were correct and tightened what other reason could it be.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

just because they are labeled invector plus does not make them that. COMPARE them to your factory choke. Odds are they are packaged wrong or someone sold you the wrong chokes, or...... your guns are choked for invector and not invector plus???????????


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I am Shooting SX2 and the other gun was a Gold hunter. Both are Invector Plus Chokes. The Choke looked right and bought them straight from Patternmaster. The Local gun smith has both guns and the messed up choke at the moment so cant compare.

thanks for the insight guys

Joe


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i bought a long range invector plus patternmaster and it flat out did not fit in my sx2, but when i exchanged it for an extended, it fit just fine. best bet is to take a ton of pictures, and call patternmaster directly to resolve the issue.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

I have contacted Patternmaster. and I am sending the barrels and the choke tube. Hopefully they do right by me, If not you can bet that you all will hear about it.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Had the same thing happen with one of my favorite chokes for my ten gauge. I have bought a few trulock chokes for my 12 gauge and done well with them. Blew the choke out first shot with my ten. Figured I didn't tighten enough and assumed it was my fault. Bought another one with less constriction. Same thing happened after using a wrench to tighten it. Called and complained and was compensated and have had no problems at all.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I visited the Patternmaster booth at Scheel's a couple of weeks ago. The guy told me to use plummer's tape on the threads when I put the choke tube into my gun. That should keep it tight.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Get a DRAKEKILLER and you won't have any problems! :wink:


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

just heard from Patternmaster ane they are replacing the barrels . They where really good to deal with. It came down to a incorrectly packaged chokes. Honest Mistake.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I love pattern masters. I have seen atleast three barrell that got wrecked though. You need to check the choke after every volley they get loose easy and will wreck a barrel.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Most extended tubes (that stick out beyond the muzzle) will get loose with repeated firing. Im in the habit now of checking it after every volley.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

madule said:


> just heard from Patternmaster ane they are replacing the barrels . They where really good to deal with. It came down to a incorrectly packaged chokes. Honest Mistake.


Good on them for taking care of it. Although that mistake could have been serious, that is not impressive.


----------

